# Camping In Yellowstone National Park



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife and I are planning our annual vacation to Yellowstone National Park. We want to go over Labor Day weekend but have never camped in Yellowstone during this Holiday weekend. Is the Park usually full during this weekend ?


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

cant wait to hear responses on this. This is our dream spot.(this week







). We are in the early stages of a trip here next spring/summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ssalois said:


> cant wait to hear responses on this. This is our dream spot.(this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. We'll be hitting up Yellowstone summer 2008, so input would be great.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

There are a few of us that will be Outbacking in this area over the next 3-4 weeks or so.
I would suspect you can get the first hand scoop soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to the info Jeff..


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> cant wait to hear responses on this. This is our dream spot.(this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. We'll be hitting up Yellowstone summer 2008, so input would be great.
[/quote]

We've been thinking the same trip in 2008. Do I hear "rally"?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, there are several of us talking about heading up to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons on the way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. There's no reason the rally could not hit the road, and continue on north!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, there are several of us talking about heading up to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons on the way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. There's no reason the rally could not hit the road, and continue on north!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see Yellowstone SOOOOO badly! I guess I just need to learn how to tow the Outback from Zion to Yellowstone. My husband could always just "thumb it" home to get back to work







hmmm, he does get 3 weeks of vacation time though...


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

We will be in a Yellowstone in a few days. Staying at Fishing Bridge Campground on north side of Yellowstone Lake. I will certainly post some info when we return middle of August. Last visit was 20 years ago. An incredible place. The park is more like it was many years ago with more grizzlies, wolves. You're lucky to see a wolf, though. I'll try to post some campground photos for you guys. Full hookups. We will be coming in on the north side after visiting Glacier. Hard sided RVs are advised there at Fish Creek campground next to McDonald lake (water and flush toilets only). I guess tents are not such a good idea. Bears and mountain lions in the area. It's fun to listen when you're in bed at night. Very strict rules in both Glacier and Yellowstone re food left outside in camp.

emaggio


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, there are several of us talking about heading up to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons on the way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. There's no reason the rally could not hit the road, and continue on north!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...plug...plug...plug...plug...


----------



## bird01 (Aug 8, 2004)

We visited YNP June 24-July 1st. The weather was great and the sights were awesome. We stayed just outside Grand Teton the first three days and enjoyed the area attractions and hikes. Teton-we shared the trail with a bull moose on our way to hidden falls. While at Yellowstone we stayed at Fishing Bridge the 
g-loop if you can survive without the water/sewer/elec. Canyon Campground looked like a cool place lots of trees and place for a camp fire. The sites looked larger than those at fishing bridge. The parking lot affect was alright to stay at we kept busy all day when we came back it was dinner then bed. 
We will be looking at a generator in the future. 
Drop me an e-mail if you want the whole skinny on the trip

Rick R


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

Unless things have changed one thing I distinctly remember about Yellowstone hookups was be sure and use your water pressure regulator they run city pressure. (from one who turned on the kitchen sink and got a bath)
hotcap


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

montanabound said:


> My wife and I are planning our annual vacation to Yellowstone National Park. We want to go over Labor Day weekend but have never camped in Yellowstone during this Holiday weekend. Is the Park usually full during this weekend ?


Yes. If there is any way to postpone it to just after Labor Day, you will be - um - happier campers. It's not as bad as it is right now, but still busy. One factor is that while we are told facilities are open - which is technically true - as early as mid-August they start shutting down, say, groups of cabins or loops in the CG's. Open, yes, available - maybe.

For background see my post in Disappointing Camping Experiences.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hotcap said:


> Unless things have changed one thing I distinctly remember about Yellowstone hookups was be sure and use your water pressure regulator they run city pressure. (from one who turned on the kitchen sink and got a bath)
> hotcap


Dooh!!! At least you're camping and can change clothes quickly.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Sluggo for the info. I think we'll adjust our vacation to mid-September.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

montanabound said:


> Thanks Sluggo for the info. I think we'll adjust our vacation to mid-September.


I would - but be sure to check on cg closing dates. By this time, though, the non-res cg's should be pretty open. IMHO, they are the better ones, anyway. Indian Creek and Norris are especially nice.

Slug


----------

